# Chai latte soap



## agriffin (Dec 28, 2010)

Tutorial here.


----------



## krissy (Dec 28, 2010)

as usual, you are fabulously gifted!! this is awesome!


----------



## tomara (Dec 28, 2010)

You are soo very talented.  I always look forward to seeing your new creations..excellent job ;-)


----------



## agriffin (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks!      Time off work means lots of free time to try new things.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 28, 2010)

They look cute, but wouldn't they be hard to hold in the shower?


----------



## agriffin (Dec 28, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> They look cute, but wouldn't they be hard to hold in the shower?



Yes they might be...but so are soap cupcakes (IMHO).  More of a novelty soap.  I have a friend who loves starbucks so that's who I thought of making them for.


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 28, 2010)

This is so cute I know what everyone is getting next christmas!


----------



## carebear (Dec 28, 2010)

GORGEOUS.

Now, can you help a geometry-challenged gal with the labels?


----------



## lovetolaugh (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh my!  How cute!!!


----------



## agriffin (Dec 29, 2010)

For the labels I used illustrator.  I created a 7 x 1.5" rectangle.  

Select it and go to EFFECT > WARP > ARCH

Choose a 35% Bend.

It should look like a rainbow.  

I added a template download for the labels on the bottom of the blog post.


----------



## Typhoidxxlo (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh man, I gotta get into the lye soap recipies, that looks so good.
Too bad it's not edible


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 29, 2010)

Very cute.  :wink:


----------



## heyjude (Dec 29, 2010)

How fun! 

 8)

ETA: I had to wean myself off the peppermint mochas too, and now I have a problem with the salted caramel!


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 30, 2010)

They look fabulous.
Lots of fun.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Deda (Dec 30, 2010)

adorable!


----------



## ewenique (Dec 31, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 31, 2010)

love them


----------



## scouter139 (Jan 1, 2011)

Beautiful as usual, agriffin, can I ask if you mixed the two fos?  I saw the picture of a chai and a caramel...did you use both? At what ratio?  I don't drink it but my sister in law is addicted and her birthday is next month. I was thinking of a whole bakery box filled with the soaps in cups.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 2, 2011)

I just used the Chai for this.  I haven't soaped the caramel but it smells pretty yummy.


----------



## scouter139 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks...can post a note when you soap with the caramel? I'd love to know what you think.


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 3, 2011)

These are amazing, how do u come up with such ideas ......so so clever


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jan 3, 2011)

lovely...they look like the real thing.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 4, 2011)

Love the look and the whole presentation!  Thanks for the tutorial!


----------

